# Anyone else have an incorrect acceptance rate?



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft was not very busy saturday night and i accepted every single one of my requests. Today it shows that i only accepted 50% of my rides? Something is screwy...


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

At least you can get an acceptance rate, even if it is wrong. I have no clue what my acceptance rate is on Uber.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

cancels now impact your accept rate. Perhaps this has something to do with it? I'd shoot them an email


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Over past 3 weeks my app froze 3 times when getting pings. Each time my acceptance rate went down. Uber replied "don't worry about it". Are they trying to get rid off some drivers? **** I'm gonna worry about it cause this can get my ass fired and I got no other income.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I missed a Lyft ping tonight seconds after a fast cancel. I Never saw it.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

I've had a sub 80% acceptance rate on Uber for the last weeks which is absurd. Im going to file a complaint with the California labor board because uber is pulling something with the acceptance rates so they don't have to pay the minimum guarantees.


----------



## DudeUber (Jan 9, 2017)

I have yet to not accept a ride or cancel and my acceptance rate for Uber just keeps dropping. Two times I tapped it on ping and it said accepting and then it disappeared. Support just says don't worry but this reflects on my work ethic. App says 96% online it's 91%. This is bull.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Justin H said:


> Lyft was not very busy saturday night and i accepted every single one of my requests. Today it shows that i only accepted 50% of my rides? Something is screwy...


Yea, Lyft.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I did a support ticket to verify mine last week. The app is showing no show and customer cancellations against the acceptance. 

If your worried about bonuses, look on the dashboard on the bonus criteria, they are going off that.


----------

